# My photoshop work



## defchime (Jul 21, 2009)

if you steal any of these you'll die a horrible painful and slow death, and all your money will be sent to me.







^^^this is an album cover i made for my band Prophetic Aphasia...we dont have anything recorded yet but you can expect some material to be done this summer






^^^^^im a fan of ICP and Psychopathic records because of their ability to fuck mainstream and keep their music underground even though theyve had the offers and bribes...MCL.......the shovel means its underground if you didnt get that lol.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty deese man!
I take it you like the color red? haha.


----------



## defchime (Jul 21, 2009)

stc423 said:


> Pretty deese man!
> I take it you like the color red? haha.


 

I like green more but I thought red fit the cd cover better...and the hatchetman is usually red so i just kept it as red.

I just started photoshopping stuff but im actually suprised how good these two turned out


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool dude. I really like the album cover.


----------

